
Ask HN: CRM for small business ~500 clients - TheSpiceIsLife
Looking for a Customer Relationship Management solution for a small business with approximately 500 clients.<p>Requirements are pretty basic but must be able to email personalised emails to all &#x2F; groups of clients.<p>Any suggestions?
======
geekalert91
Okay, full disclosure - I’m a Product Marketer for Zoho CRM.

To offer a bit of background, Zoho has been serving SMBs for more than a
decade, and has been the favourite of more than 25 million users worldwide.

Zoho CRM is more than capable to handle the requirements that you've posted.

Just PM me your contact details, I’ll be happy to set you up with a free
personalized demo. You can reach us at +1 877 834 4428 or sales@zohocorp.com

Meanwhile, visit our website here to know the entire list of features -
[http://zohocrm.com](http://zohocrm.com).

------
tixocloud
Have you looked at any of the marketing automation solutions? i.e. Drip,
Pipedrive, MailChimp

I'm curious about what features you're looking for. Personally, I built my own
personal CRM ([http://orchestrahq.com](http://orchestrahq.com)) for unlimited
flexibility to keep track of the clients we reach out to. Meant to work like a
spreadsheet - just enter contact information.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Hope you get some good answers. I've looked for similar solutions in the past
and it's staggering how many crm solutions there are for this sort of market
segment, it's actually overwhelming since there doesn't appear to be a market
leader (Salesforce probably wins for big companies).

